# New Bird Regulations



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Looking through the regs for the pheasant rules and noticed no mention whatsoever on the hens. Is this a change and are the hens legal game now? [email protected] 
Does that mean that ODNR has given up the theory that they can winter over and populate themselves in our climate? We seem to plant them by the 10's of thousands, but they don't seem to have taken root. 

Also noticed the woodcocks are no longer listed. I never thought they should have been. I have seen them on only three occasions spread out over many years.


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

I'd double check before I took a shot at a hen pheasant, I don't know of any state where hens are legal (except on the private pay to hunt places). Also here is the link to the woodcock regs. 

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/wildlife/PDF/pub298.pdf


Oct 14 thru Nov 27 3 bird daily bag. I see a lot of woodcock early in the rabbit season. This is hunting in a swampy area in Brown Co. with a lot of small red maple and brush. 2 years ago I shot a woodcock and he landed in a small briar bush, when I reached in to pick him up a rabbit came busting out from under my hand. Startled me and I didn't get a shot. Fortunately my beagle was on the ball and brought the rabbit back around.


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

Woodcock are very seldom seen by most hunters. The reason most hunters dont see them is that they stay in areas that most grouse hunters don't hunt and that they are out of the area before we realy get after the grouse. When I do venture out in late October I will see several and always go into cover that holds them. The dogs love them.


----------



## gstrick27 (Apr 14, 2004)

hey king check out pheasantsforever.org lots of cool stuff about the bird. it pretty much dispells the myth that they cant winter here in ohio. most of the tier one states for them are colder than ours. ohio is listed as a tier 2 state with some increases from a yr ago. problem around here in the sw is lack of habitat and too many people blastin away at em i guess. but they do say that northern and central have alot of birds.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Cool site.  Surprising based on what I see in the woods. Maybe the limit needs lowered or the season suspended for a couple of years to let them establish in protected areas near hunting grounds.

I emailed ODNR to get an answer. Doesn't make sense to lift the ban on hens if they are able to survive.


----------



## gstrick27 (Apr 14, 2004)

guess cherrybend is the way to go around here, fine by me no one shooting over your head there!!!!


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

At the pictures of truck's fishing buddies he just posted ! :B


----------



## Parrothead (Apr 15, 2004)

This is a good question and obviously an oversiteon the DOW.
It has happened before. I think it was 2 or 3 years ago there was a major misprint in the publications showing starting times like 1/2 hour earlier than they should have been. I checked the entire Ohio Hunting and Trapping Regulations 2005-2006 booklet and did not find it. It does state "Ringneck Pheasants". This will be interesting to see what DOW has to say about it.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Parrothead - you are right. ONDR replied to my email and has admitted that there is an error in the ODNR publications (web and print). Only rooster pheasants are supposed to be legal. 

Doesn't seem to hard to copy this stuff from one year to the next.


----------



## Parrothead (Apr 15, 2004)

You wouldn't think it would be that hard, but probably just missed a paragraph in the cut & paste process. OOOPS!!!! I can only imagine that with trying to rearrange things and make room for additional information it can be more difficult than what we think.
By the way, don't forget that the reg's booklet is only a SUMMARY of the laws and that you should always check to be sure what you think you know is the truth.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Oh, I thought the booklet and the web site were stating the law.


----------



## Parrothead (Apr 15, 2004)

On page 3 it states:
"THIS SUMMARY is for the convenience of hunters and trappers and IS NOT INTENDED to voer all laws and regulations. The Ohio Administrative Code contains the details of these regulations and is available for review in the clerk of Common Pleas Court office in each county."
The booklet always has contained that information as long as I have been hunting which is about 25 years or more I guess.


----------

